# Pocket Knife Contest - Voting



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

*Pocket Knife Contest*​
*Cast your vote!*

M_J's backyard bush12.44%Zamarion's Two Colored Eye12.44%Wak's Deadwood24.88%Armin's smooth little shooter512.20%JLS:Survival's Maple fork00.00%AKLEIN's shooter00.00%Ocelli's Bradford Pear00.00%NewConvert's Elm00.00%Pop Shot's Guava37.32%Karok01's Pocket plinker00.00%SideshooterTN's smooth shooter00.00%AKMslingshot's shooter12.44%WTBJR's Mountain laurel49.76%Harson's Hawthorn00.00%WoodsRunner's Apple49.76%Sean's Canadian Broad Leaf Maple12.44%The Gafer's Nut Tree00.00%Mckee's SS with finger grooves12.44%Jakerock's Shooter12.44%Richblade's The Scraggly Eagle12.44%Catburn's Catty12.44%The Gopher's Catty614.63%Chepo69's Tejocote921.95%


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok guys, let the voting begin. The slingshots and rules can be seen in this thread: http://slingshotforu...ontest-results/

Thanks to everyone who participated, this was fun!

I'll leave the voting open for 5 days.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

voted, and not for my own.


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

I just want to say thanks to Gopher! This was a really fun contest and it turned out some really unique and cool slingshots. Good luck everyone who participated!


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow so many choices :0


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

voooooooted. for myself, of course! just kidding.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I didnt vote for myself, so I hope you do! LOL.









But seriously folks... this was great fun, and there were some stellar forks built!
Good times, and thanks to those who got it going.
-JAke


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i voted too...and not for myself!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz que resorteros!

Considering the audacity to get into complications, I have placed my vote.

Very fun competition, good luck to all and a pleasure to undergo the ritual to make a slingshot with only a knife, great initiative Gopher


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Didn't vote for me, but I wasn't gonna be he first humble guy here! I didn't wanna come off all presumptious and holier than thou. (j/k)


----------



## MaineMan (May 20, 2012)

i wish i would have joined the forum a week ago! this looked really fun! i cast my vote anyways.


----------



## AlaskaSlinger (May 20, 2012)

^ same as you MaineMan


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I keep coming back to check the votes. It's like a horse race









Awesome idea Gopher! Thanks for making it happen


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sean said:


> voted, and not for my own.


That's exactally what I was going to say!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

"As we round the first turn, Chepo pulls into the lead followed closely by Armin and WoodRunner neck and neck for second with The Gopher bringing up the rear. It's still anybody's game folks here with plenty of track left to run."


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Voted


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

wow, hard decisions, they are all pretty good work using only one tool.
I would have voted for myself if I thought it was the winner but, even though the old forged railroad spike knife did much better than I thought it would, I didn't think it quite got the job done for this competition.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Voted,


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I think i can make it official...The winner of the Pocket Knife Contest is Chepo69 and his slingshot made from Tejocote. Congratulations Chepo!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Congratulations Chepo!!!


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

way to go chepo!!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Gopher thank you very much!

I am very pleased to have participated in this competition, excellent idea, and it was fun and enjoyable ritual set to carve a fork with only a knife.

Thank you very much to all who voted for the tejocota.

And thanks to Pop Shot for your patronage. Thanks Steve.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations Chepo, well done buddy!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

good job chepo


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Again thank Gopher by the idea of this exercise resortero.

Here I show the awards, the set of flat bands Gopher sent me, and I sent Opinel knife Steve, also added a length of tubing (orange) to make a couple of sets,

So then, I thank the awards my friends Steve and Gopher, in addition to those who voted for the tejocota.


----------

